# HELP! Canon 5DMKII issue



## imagesliveon (Nov 30, 2012)

Tonight was a bad night!

It started with checking outdoors to determine how clear the night sky was and for the first time this week it was fairly good.

I checked my camera and packed it along with my tripod then jumped in the car and drove to a really dark location to have a bash at some long exposures. I set up the tripod then fixed the camera on then turned it on before removing the lens cap. 

The camera powered up but only briefly showed the sensor cleaning message. In fact it was so quick it looked like a flash! Then nothing! I pressed the little light button and the display was lit up and the relative information was displayed. When I pressed the shutter button the camera wouldn't do anything! Would not focus or even release the shutter. I tried switching on/off and even removed the fully charged batteries but still nothing. I tried switching modes and settings but nothing! Thinking it was too dark I pointed the camera at a light source still nothing.

I decided it was home time as it appeared my Camera had given up. It was so dark I managed to scratch my car with the tripod packing it into the car! This just added to my frustration. 

I got the camera out in the car and It seemed to work fine!! ANGRY!! 

Its cold tonight but not too cold infact 1'0c... :meh:

Any suggestions what might have happened with the camera?

It's still within warranty and excluding a dirty sensor I have had no previous issues with this body...

Any info would be great!

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2012)

Warm camera to cold air- condensation inside the camera? Condensation then evaporates in the low humidity cold air?

The colder air is the less moisture it can hold. Cold air at 100% humidity has less moisture in it than warm air at 100% humidity.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2012)

Was there any kind of a Err message, like an Err99, or any of the other multiple Err message Canon uses???

Here is one thought: you said it "would not focus"...I have a hunch that MOST cameras would indeed, NOT focus when pointed at the stars....AND, furthermore, if the camera's AF system were set to One-Shot focusing, or "S" mode, with a focus-priority prime directive---it would indeed *NOT release* the shutter until focus *HAD BEEN* arrived at...

SO...once you were inside the car...perhaps the AF system was able to arrive at a focus??? Did you flip on the interior lights inside your automobile???

THis is the most-likely thing I can think of from 6,000 miles away...


----------



## imagesliveon (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes Derrel,

It was on "one shot" but the shutter release button was doing nothing! The camera wasn't even attempting to focus. Changed the Mode from M to auto Av Tv etc..

Yes I turned on the interior light in the car.

Is it worth repeating having it on MF


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 2, 2012)

I suspect Derrel is right.  The camera will not work the same in dark environments.  

By default, the camera is in "focus priority" mode and will not fire unless it thinks it focused.  If it can't detect enough light and contrast then it wont focus.  You can switch the lens to manual focus mode and try it.  You can also switch it to "AI Servo" mode and try it (because that puts the camera into "release priority" mode instead of "focus priority" mode.)


----------



## mustafanazif (Dec 2, 2012)

first of all 
+ you have to remove battery... wait for a while after plug it again...
+ you have to careful climate change ... for ex: if you go from warm to cold area you have to be careful... cam may can't work... or opposite, from cold to warm area...
+ change your drive status... ai servo may can't work, change to another mode... b.coz mark II is not fast cam... in dark shots mark II have some problems...

i hope this can help you...
regards...


----------



## imagesliveon (Dec 3, 2012)

TCampbell said:
			
		

> I suspect Derrel is right.  The camera will not work the same in dark environments.
> 
> By default, the camera is in "focus priority" mode and will not fire unless it thinks it focused.  If it can't detect enough light and contrast then it wont focus.  You can switch the lens to manual focus mode and try it.  You can also switch it to "AI Servo" mode and try it (because that puts the camera into "release priority" mode instead of "focus priority" mode.)



Thanks!

Ill try again tonight! Does the lens have to be adjusted to infinite to take star photos? 

Kind regards


----------



## imagesliveon (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys!

Here are my first attempts tonight... (Also posted in the photo sections)

I didnt think they were too bad considering the light pollution!! 






Night sky 1st attempt by imagesliveon, on Flickr





Night Sky 1st attempt by imagesliveon, on Flickr

Regards
Simon


----------

